# Tebina picchiatrice



## Tebe (25 Aprile 2014)

:unhappy:

Premessa:
nella famiglia Tebana non ci sono mai state distinzioni di genere nell'educazione.
Maschi e femmine avevano tutti gli stessi diritti e stessi doveri e non c'erano cose da femmina o cose da maschio.
Secondo l'educazione di mio padre Adolf, oltre a sperderci nei boschi per farci fare sopravvivenza nel caso che, oltre a buttarci a mare al largo così random e all'improvviso nel caso ci fossimo trovati in un naufragio, oltre a portarci nelle grotte e sperderci anche li, oltre a non darci medicine finchè la febbre non arrivava a 40 gradi sostenendo che era tutto rinforzo degli anticorpi "Solo i più forti ce la fanno, ricordatevelo ragazzi!- e noi febbricitanti e con gli occhi grandi -Papino un aspirina per favore.- e lui - No!- varie ed eventuali, ha sempre avuto anche la fissa dell'auto difesa,  più accentuata dopo che due pedofili del cazzo avevano incrociato il mio cammino. il primo si è fatto un bel po' di ospedale, l'altro ha avuto la carriera stroncata in tutti i sensi, pure quella famigliare. Posso dire di tutto di mio padre, ma è stato alfamente presente quando mi sono capitati questi due "incidenti" ma non in senso fisico in senso educativo, infatti  nel primo ero davvero piccola, facevo le elementari, ma ero già stata "catechizzata" e informata molto bene sugli stronzi che si fanno le bambine, quindi la prima cosa che ho fatto quando sono riuscita a scappare è stata quella di fiondarmi da lui e dalla genitrice a raccontare tutto, senza vergogne o paranoie di sorta.

Dopo il secondo pedofilo, molto più lieve ( si parla di un bacio con tre metri di lingua in bocca. Era il mio insegnante di musica, 65 anni lui, 12 io. con moglie e un figlio adottato di 16 anni) e anche se io avevo reagito subito e bla bla, Adolf decise che tutti i suoi figli dovevano apprendere tecniche di auto difesa sia fisica che psicologica.
E devo dire che più che quella fisica, quella psicologica in due occasioni sono certa avermi evitato due stupri.
In un caso scema io, nell'altro sempre scema io ma senza leggerezza.
Morale.
Picchio come un uomo.:unhappy:
Uso molto le gambe e le ginocchia. Non tiro capelli, non starnazzo, non mi muovo in maniera inconsulta.
Picchio pulita e veloce.
Ginocchiate nello stomaco. Calci in pancia. Ceffoni a palmo aperto. Mani al collo con i pollici a schiacciare la carotide.. Colpi di mani del palmo sotto il setto nasale, pugni a martello sulle tempie...
Insomma.
Robe così ( e poi corro veloce di brutto)
Ma non picchio ovviamente. Anzi. Davanti all'aggressività fisica e verbale io faccio un passo indietro. Se posso me ne vado. Non la reggo. Mi inquieta. Mi inquietano le persone che urlano.
Poi certo. Con Mattia siamo intervenuti più di una volta a separare gente. Una volta a Milano abbiamo separato marito e moglie che si suonavano in mezzo alla strada, ma io sono no aggressività in toto.
Finchè non mi parte l'embolo.
Ma è difficile farmelo partire. Perchè mi conosco.
Verbalmente sono letale quando parto in mina e fisicamente...insomma.  Nonostante le apparenze da rachitichina tutta occhioni e ricci e sorridente....

Finita la premessa

Stavo prendendo il passante e avevo le borse della spesa. Stavo al telefono, quindi mi sono fermata all'entrata per evitare il buco nero fino al treno e ho mollato la spesa a circa un metro da me, perchè ste due borse pesavano.
Passa una zingara. Adocchia le borse.  Ci saetta sopra. Le apre. Comincia a scoficchiare.
Tutto in 5 secondi.
Mi avvicino. Flap flap e sorridente - Ciao, scusa, le borse sono mie.-
Non mi caga nemmeno di striscio, continua a ravanare  dentro, mi mangia una fragola dal pacchetto aperto e decide che la spesa è di suo gusto quindi fa per prebderla.
Io mi chino e le dico -Ti ho detto che è...-
Mi ha tirato un pugno sul ginocchio che dal male mi si è fermato il cuore. Oltre a venirmi le lacrime agli occhi,
Le ho tirato un calcio.
Si è alzata di scatto dandomi della puttana.
Le ho tirato un lordone a mano aperta.
Ha spalancato gli occhi incredula.
Mi è venuta contro e mi ha dato uno spintone mentre cercava dei fottermi il cellulare dalla tasca.
L'ho sentita ma le ho preso il polso e glielo storto così l'ha mollato ma nel frattempo si è liberata e mi ha messo le mani collo.
Io le stavo tirando una ginocchiata nello stomaco ( la sua bassezza era perfetta. Trugna ma bassa) quando FINALMENTE è arrivato il tipo della sicurezza.
E la zingara è scappata.


L'omino, accertato che stessi bene che bla bla ha fatto la battuta dicendo che stava intervendo per salvare la zingara visto che le stava prendendo e che...squadradomi dalla testa ai piedi, chi l'avrebbe mai detto?


Io mi sento a disagio. Con me stessa. Perchè non alzo le mani e tutto sommato erano solo due cazzo di borse della spesa.
Poteva pure prenderle.
Mattia dice che sono cretina e che sto malessere per avere ceffonato e semi strangolato una zingara, non in quanto zingara ma in quanto ladra che ha pure reagito, non devo proprio averlo.
Che sono scrupoli proprio della cippa, considerato soprattutto che io nella vita sono una paciera e non una guerrafondaia.

Sia come sia.
Mi sento "non a posto".



Sono scema?


----------



## Alessandra (25 Aprile 2014)

Non riesco a mandare commentp oggi....vediamo se va...cspisco il tuo disagio, ma alla fine ti sei difesa. Non solo voleva rubarti la spesa, ma e' stata molto aggressiva. Pensa fosse capitato a una con problemi di ginocchio....magari una con protesi o fresca di iperazione...quel calcio ha quasi messo in ginocchio anche te....certa gente non merita pieta'....zingara o non zingara non e' questo....torno al lavoro....beso!


----------



## andrea53 (25 Aprile 2014)

Ma non sei intervenuta "in difesa" dei tuoi sacchetti, hai solo reagito alla sua prima violenza, quella che ha usato di fronte alla tua semplice osservazione che era roba tua... Ho un'amica molto cara che - a causa di un incidente di tanti anni fa - ha una protesi al ginocchio. Un episodio di questo genere avrebbe potuto relegarla su una sedia a rotelle, pensa un po'. Quindi. Non farti troppi scrupoli, io credo di essere molto tollerante (forse almeno quanto te), ma dalla violenza bisogna difendersi. Tempo fa fui "visitato" da queste persone, mi sfondarono il portone e, una volta entrati, combinarono uno sfacelo. Presi dalla rabbia, perché noi non teniamo soldi in casa (hanno inventato le carte di credito e i bancomat) e né io né mia figlia abbiamo gioielli, per il semplice fatto che non ci piacciono. Devo dirti che rientrando, prima di trovarmi di fronte all'amara sorpresa della devastazione, ero passato inconsapevolmente di fronte al palo: stava parlando al telefono, mi aveva visto arrivare e sicuramente avvisava i complici perché potessero darsi alla fuga. Adesso io quel palo credo di averlo riconosciuto,  davanti a un piccolo supermarket vicino casa mia, insieme ad alcuni della sua tribù passa il tempo a scolare cartoni di vino, mentre le loro donne chiedono l'elemosina all'ingresso. Quando passo di lì, mi guarda negli occhi, io anche lo guardo fisso e poi, quando sono oltre, uscito dal reciproco campo visivo, sputa rumorosamente per terra. Non posso dimostrarlo, ma io so che è lui. So che se lo avessi beccato in flagrante gli avrei staccato la testa con le mie mani. E che dopo avrei dormito serenamente.


----------



## Eliade (25 Aprile 2014)

Dovevi fare di peggio....


----------



## erab (26 Aprile 2014)

Dovresti essere fiera di te, hai cercato di educare una povera anima smarrita


----------



## mic (26 Aprile 2014)

Fare del male ad altri, chiunque siano, non è semplice. É del tutto normale avere gli scrupoli cha hai. Ma in fin dei conti hai fatto ciò che doveva essere fatto. Non si può andarsene sempre per un' altra strada.


----------



## babsi (26 Aprile 2014)

credo sia normale sentirsi a disagio dopo un episodio del genere..non perchè ti senti "in colpa", ma proprio perchè comunque non è stata una bella esperienza e arrivare alle mani, sia con un ladro sia con chiunque, certo non ci lascia la pace nell'anima.
siamo umani, io mi preoccuperei piuttosto se dopo una cosa del genere continuavi paciosa per la tua strada come niente fosse 
tranquillizzati, fatti una cannetta, una tisana e via, passa la paura:mexican:
peace & love, sista:up:


----------



## free (26 Aprile 2014)

hai reagito d'istinto, però secondo me sei stata anche "fortunata" perchè purtroppo in queste situazioni non sai mai chi hai davanti, per es. avrebbe potuto avere un coltello o degli energumeni nelle vicinanze 
tipo i casi di gente che ci rimette la vita per un parcheggio, uno scippo o una parola di troppo:unhappy:


----------



## Fantastica (26 Aprile 2014)

Ma dopo ti sei lavata le mani?:singleeye:


----------



## oceano (27 Aprile 2014)

E giusto fuggire dalla violenza, ma come disse Andreotti "Gesù ha detto di porgere l'altra guancia, ma è anche vero che Dio di guance ce ne ha date solo due".
Quindi.. il tuo post è frutto dell'agitazione, ma considera che alcune persone capiscono solo un certo linguaggio (non parlo di zingari ma in generale) e in tale linguaggio occorre parlare.
Non so se ti può servire per calmarti, sono solo i miei 2 cents.


----------



## Cattivik (28 Aprile 2014)

Mi spiace per quello che ti è succeso e capisco il tuo chiederti se tutto sommato non era meglio lasciargli le due borse e dimostrarsi un gradino sopra di lei civilmente parlando... ma in particolare essere in pace con se stessi

Però guarda la cosa da un altro punto di vista.

Probabilmente ha deciso di puntare a te e di aggredirti fisicamente perchè la tua "stazza" gli ha fatto pensare di aver vinto in partenza... invece si è presa una lezione e magari (probabilmente no ma mai dire mai) la prossima volta ci penserà due volte non dico a rubare ma almeno a mettere le mani addosso ad un altra persona.

Non starci male Tebe, per come la vedo io hai fatto bene a reagire.

Cattivik


----------



## OcchiVerdi (28 Aprile 2014)

Se avessi usato il tuo sarcasmo l'avresti uccisa.  Meglio due sberloni


----------

